# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  zdrowy styl życia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki to jest zdrowy styl życia?
Słyszałam tylko, że spożywanie alkoholu w nadmiernych ilościach przyczynia się do spowolnienia tempa metabolizmu tłuszczu, a co za tym idzie mamy większe predyspozycje do tycia  :Smile: 
Czy znacie jeszcze inne ciekawostki, na temat zdrowego stylu życia?

----------

